# Official Game Thread: Chicago Bears @ Ex-Chicago Cardinals



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Since the Bulls game isn't on TV, how about some football? I'll move this over to the NFL Forum after the game, but lets have some fun and see the Bears stay undefeated

I'm liking our chances tonight!


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

2 overthrown passes for Rex so far. The 2nd one very badly so.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

He had Berrian open on that first one, just out threw him.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Rex is just nervous since the ESPN announcers were touting Brent Pease's performance in a 1987 strike game on MNF.

Have to say Matt Leinart looks pretty decent.

Lance Briggs sounds like a car salesman.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

The Clippers are driving on the Bears :|


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Are you going to reminisce about the good old days when the Bears played at Wrigley Field? :biggrin:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Touchdown!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

narek said:


> Are you going to reminisce about the good old days when the Bears played at Wrigley Field? :biggrin:


Well, it was nice when they had at least one professional sports team playing there :clown:

------------

The Bears give up their first first-half touchdown of the year. That's not such a good start. Tackling someone would help.


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

Wtf Rex?!?!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

This isn't looking so good. 

I don't think I've ever mentioned it, but I hate Dennis Green.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

wow, the defense looked like they didn't think the game started for another hour on that first AZ drive. And Rex looks Orton-esque so far. Hopefully they'll calm down and take over like they should. Defense looked a little more awake on the second AZ possession - Vasher almost came up with a nice pick.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

All of our receivers must be a couple feet taller during practice than they are in the games.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Good grief. Rex has no conscience at all.


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

Wow, terrible


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Run The Damn Football. Jeez.

TD Boldin!

Grumble Gripe Grrrrr


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

wow. horrible floater thrown by rex. Short, short field for the Cards.

Rex looks like the loose cannon that sst was warning us about so far. ugly. And I have him in my fantasy lineup this week!


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

wtf rex?interception,f.....k


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Touchdown!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

another defensive lapse on 3rd and long. This isn't the same team I saw in the first 5 games.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Run The Damn Football. Jeez.


No kidding... I've got Thomas Jones on my fantasy team.

I've got Rex Grossman too.

-----------------


Their bigger problem at the moment seems to be that the defense suddenly isn't tackling anyone. Hate to say it, but Urlacher missed one that time.


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

Rex is the kind of player that can be great and horrible. His long passes scare the hell out of me sometimes. Tonight, they are not working.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Run. Gain 2. Play-action for 6. There ya go.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

There we go, a nice screen to Jones. That's the sort of thing we need to be pulling.

I can live with the occasional mistake from Rex. He's that sort of guy. The thing is, we can't just do nothing but sling it downfield. We've got to establish the ground game and then take our shots.

At the moment we seem to be doing the exact opposite.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

****. Berian just got creamed.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Me no likey how this game is going    

(i have grossman starting as well in FF    )


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

gotta try to run for that first down. Throwing a little slant isn't going to scare anyone. 

maybe the bears finally got caught reading their own press clippings. This is ugly.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

What the **** was that pass?

Bring in Kyle Orton!!!!! (  j/k )


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

WOW! Horrible throw! Most horriblest throw yet this game by Rex!


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

Time to put in Griese.  

Orton needs to take that uniform and mask off and bring Rex out from wherever he stashed him.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

That seems a little over the top. I'm willing to give Rex some leeway.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

I had a 6 point lead in my fantasy game and now it's just about tied!!! Thanks Rex!


----------



## Dancon7 (Jan 13, 2005)

I can't believe how bad the Bears look. They've only gotten one first down while turning the ball over 3 times. Yuck.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

ViciousFlogging said:


> I had a 6 point lead in my fantasy game and now it's just about tied!!! Thanks Rex!


He's only -2 in mine, and fortunately I got to play Tory Holt, Darrel Jackson and Roy Williams this week, so I'm gonna win no matter what.

****... he just lost it again. 

How about you hold onto the ****ing ball!


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

I'm sorry that it's coming at the expense of the Bears, but I'd like to officially welcome Phoenix and the state of Arizona to the National Football League. You won't be hearing anymore "why isn't this team playing in Los Angeles again?" questions from me (that's now the Houston Texans' role).

What a great scene.

(but can somebody turn off Charles Barkley and Joe Theismann's mikes, please?)


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

Pathetic


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

wtf??!!!! theres goes my undefeated season on my fantasy. damn grossman. and muhammad and berrian and jones......


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

MikeDC said:


> That seems a little over the top. I'm willing to give Rex some leeway.


You're right. taking Rex out, while maybe giving the team a chance to salvage this game, might hurt Rex's confidence going forward. 

Looks like we're takin' the L tonight. :curse:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

In other news, Charles Barkley just ate Tony Kornheiser


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Yeah Cardinals, south side represent!


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Ever notice how every time the bears go into a monday night game talking about an undefeated season they get embarrased by an inferior team?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

I thought about how many people out there probably laid a good chunk of change on the Bears and the under, and I actually felt nauseous.

The Bears are down 33-0 right now. That's daunting.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> Yeah Cardinals, south side represent!


If Giants Stadium hasn't caught it already, it will soon, but probably my all-time favorite bar trivia question is/was . . .

What stadium has hosted more NFL games than any other?

A: Wrigley Field


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Wow. Great 1/2 time show. Some screaming gibberish from the foolish 4 and then the new Jay-Z video. Hot Hitz!!


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

I wonder what new way Rex will find to cough up the ball on this possession? He's already done the traditional things a couple times each.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Wow. Great 1/2 time show. Some screaming gibberish from the foolish 4 and then the new Jay-Z video. Hot Hitz!!


why u hatin on disney?


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

barkley is great


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Punch it in. Come on fellas.

EDIT: Yuk. That was sad.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bears are putting it together maybe.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Naked bootleg! Where's Steve Spurrier?


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

ScottMay said:


> If Giants Stadium hasn't caught it already, it will soon, but probably my all-time favorite bar trivia question is/was . . .
> 
> What stadium has hosted more NFL games than any other?
> 
> A: Wrigley Field


And the last Bear game played there was against the Packers, and the Bears won. :curse: 

Can you imagine Wrigleyville now if the Bears still played there?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Only 30 points to go for a push, if you're wagering at home!


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

AW HELL YAH!!!! Big play!!!!


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

boom!!! watch out


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

In the entire scheme of things, I don't see this as too bad a result. Too much silly talk about undefeated season, better than 85 team, chiseling out Grossman's bust for the Hall of Fame. 5 games is not reason enough to be talking like some of these guys are. Serious dose of reality.

Better now than in playoffs.


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

I have the feeling the Bears have been exposed tonight.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

i hate that black referee for some reason. and no not cause hes black. lol


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Somewhere, such sweet thunder is sitting there and going, "Yup. Uh-huh. Dat's right."

Grossman has thrown 12-15 unconscionably bad balls in the 2nd half alone. Yikes.


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

Don't have to onside kick now.


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

Man, such sweet thunder can serve up a great deal of crow to all of us. 6 TOs.

The D is doing all it can to keep the team in it though. Too bad they were asleep at the beginning of the game though.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

ScottMay said:


> Somewhere, such sweet thunder is sitting there and going, "Yup. Uh-huh. Dat's right."
> 
> Grossman has thrown 12-15 unconscionably bad balls in the 2nd half alone. Yikes.


...and cost me a gimme win against the undefeated guy in my fantasy league (I'm 4-1, and would have taken over 1st). I don't know why I care so much about it, but I'm pretty miffed about this.


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

I just have to tell somebody that I was ahead of the last undefeated team in my FF league, with only Grossman to go. If he had just thrown three interceptions on his first three passes and then collapsed in a heap, I would still have won.

Let's hope Rex redeems himself with a last second TD.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

How much are the Cardinals paying Edgerrin James?

Whatever it is, there have to be hundreds of backs who can do what he does for the minimum salary.


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

Edge is playing for the same reason Corey Dillon and ...

Oh my God.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

As a non-Bears fan, all I can say that this is what they get for keeping the Bulls off of TV.


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

As I was about to say, veterans are able to do other things as well as run. Plus, JJ Arrington isn't any better.

But Edge hasn't looked very good.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHAHA Bears tie it on a TD kick return!

Now if only Grossman had thrown to Berrian for the score, I'd be REALLY happy.


Gould's PAT puts Bears ahead. HA!


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Update for those with a wager -- Arizona 36, Chicago 24, and the over.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Holy ****. This game is amazing.


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

Holy ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Damn, I was hoping the defense would score again so it wouldn't have to go back to Rex, but I wasn't counting on that.
That was great.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Leinart leads them across midfield, getting close to that FG range.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Don't score too soon, Cardinals!


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

Come on D. One more time.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

need a stop here...rackers kicking


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

kirkisgod said:


> need a stop here...rackers kicking


he hasn't made a long one yet this season. Some would think that's a good sign.

I think he's due to make one.


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

If we lose due to an Illini guy (Rackers), that won't be right.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Give the Cards' o-coordinator a star there . . . that was a great playcall for that situation.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Defense got turned around on that one. They're within range now.

and as I type that, a completion to inside the 25. I think the defense might have run out of gas trying to win this one by themselves at the worst possible time.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Tony Kornheiser is toting around a raging blue-veiner for Matt Leinart right now. 

Simmer down, TK.


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

ScottMay said:


> Tony Kornheiser is toting around a raging blue-veiner for Matt Leinart right now.
> 
> Simmer down, TK.


You do have a way with words.

NO GOOD


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

rackers with the choke job.

I think the bears win unless Grossman fumbles the exchange. Oops, I jinxed it. :clown:


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

Denny Green is literally going to cry.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Miss!

I love as they show the kick miss the uprights in slow motion, you can see the Bears fans in the crowd turn to taunt the people next to them.

6 Turnovers, no offensive TDs.
Wow..


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

the best ever


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

I love Brian Urlacher in the most heterosexual way possible.. :banana: :banana: :banana: BEARS WIN!!!!!


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

HOOOOOOOLY ****!

I can't believe this! 

Da Bearrrrrrrrrrrrs


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

K-Dub said:


> I love Brian Urlacher in the most heterosexual way possible.. :banana: :banana: :banana: BEARS WIN!!!!!


I had no idea he was this intelligent and articulate . . . this post-season interview is incredible.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

The Cardinals lost the game, sorry.


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

WOW.

Can't say nothin else about that.


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

El Chapu said:


> The Cardinals lost the game, sorry.


Definately. The Bears know this was a horrible game.

The Bears didn't win it, the Cardinals lost it.

But still, a helluva win.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

:curse: I changed the channel with five minutes left! Agghhh!


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

my apartment here in champaign has been non-stop celebration heavy on the noise since rackers missed....sorry rackers....DA BEARS


they need to go back to kornheiser's comments that if they cards lose they should turn that place into a pizza stand.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

oh and how fast do you leave the stadium if you are an arizona cardinals fan who was taunting bears fans all game and then see rackers miss the field goal.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

if rex lays that big of a steaming turd against even a slightly better team, we lose big.

and yet...to play THAT badly and still tack a W onto the ledger? Could be worse.

but I really hate Rex for screwing up my fantasy league. Had Rex, Berrian AND a 6 point lead, and lose. Ugh, I'm taking it too seriously again. I'll stop now.


----------



## DontBeCows (Apr 22, 2003)

Rex Grossman really stunk up the place tonight. Could he have played any worse than he did? 

And still a W.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Effin' amazing. My favorite part of the game was when Anderson clobbered Leiny for the forced fumble and Mike Brown touchdown.

I still can't believe how good Leinart was this game. I was hoping/predicting he'd be another Cade McNown (or at least he wouldn't be that good). The West Coast offense/short passing game is our achilles heel.

Meanwhile, Rex was absolute garbage today. WTF. Seven turnovers ? I'm glad he's confident and all, but it was like had an arm made of play-doh today. None of his passes were even close. They were either out of bounds, tipped, or picked off. But then again, why did we keep trying to go long just about every other play ?

Brian Urlacher is a real true clutch player.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Thank you Neil Rackers for sparing me from 24/7 coverage of Matt Leinart's performance all this week on TV...


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

THE BEARS!!!!!!!!!!!

First 20 point comeback with out an offensive score in the history of the league. Just when the Bears looked like they were going to disappoint, the defense makes history. Despite giving up 23 the defense actually had a hell of a preformance. The offense put the d in a tough spot and the d responded well. The bears have allowed this many points in each game.

7
16 (7 of which from a Rex int.)
0
6
9
23 (Bears offense turns ball over 6 times, 5 in Bear territory, defense scores twice themselves)

I'm glad the Bears had a bad game like this, pulled it out, and now have the bye. Lovie and Turner couldn't possibly go to the rush any less than they have so far. I expect they'll run it a lot more and put more of the team's load on the shoulders of the defense.


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

Aside from the poor decisions, Rex looked like he was throwing into the wind today to me. His passes didn't seem to have the same zip, and hung up there waaay too long.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Philomath said:


> Aside from the poor decisions, Rex looked like he was throwing into the wind today to me. His passes didn't seem to have the same zip, and hung up there waaay too long.


Yeah I don't get it. Granted, Rex doesn't have a cannon arm, but he has always shown enough zip to make all the necessary throws. A lot of his throws tonight hung and his accuracy was just atrocious. How many balls did he sail out of bounds behind the receivers? And once he started to struggle, he made a lot of throws off his back foot or with no base under him at all, which further destroyed his accuracy. I don't know what his problem was tonight. Hopefully this is his one big stinkbomb of the season and he got it out of the way against a team that just didn't want to win.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

superdave said:


> Thank you Neil Rackers for sparing me from 24/7 coverage of Matt Leinart's performance all this week on TV...


Instead the rest of us will have to suffer through another week of 16-0, The Player, and Reggie Bush.

Oh and for your enjoyment..

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cDAq5tyfk9E"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cDAq5tyfk9E" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

I wouldn't want to be in that locker room. Denny needs a few dozen chill pills.

edit: and he and the coaching staff deserve some of the blame for the loss, if not a lion's share. They ran Edge 36 times for 56 yards, while Leinart moved the ball pretty darn well through the air. A couple more first downs here and there and the Bears may never get the chance to spring this on them. I know Leinart's a rookie but when he's playing well and the running game is averaging less than TWO yards a carry, you go with what works a little bit more.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

ViciousFlogging said:


> I wouldn't want to be in that locker room. Denny needs a few dozen chill pills.


With a pink slip attached.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Luck was on our side.

Urlacher strips Edge and it's almost smothered by one of our linemen who's already on the ground. Instead it turns into an easy romp for a touchdown because (LUCK) we pick it up and can run with it.

Punt returns for TDs are always luck. To pull one out when you really need it is just not possible (on demand). 

We lose if their PK makes a pretty easy FG.

Good teams do get the luck going their way from time to time. We had similar luck and successes a couple or three seasons ago - I remember more than one comeback victory on fluke plays (made by good players, though).


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Urlacher strips Edge and it's almost smothered by one of our linemen who's already on the ground. Instead it turns into an easy romp for a touchdown because (LUCK) we pick it up and can run with it.


not only that, but the refs _could_ have legitimately whistled the play dead because his forward progress had clearly been stopped. 

I'm glad the Bears get the W, but this really is one of the most ridiculous "wins" I've ever seen in pro sports.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

ViciousFlogging said:


> not only that, but the refs _could_ have legitimately whistled the play dead because his forward progress had clearly been stopped.
> 
> I'm glad the Bears get the W, but this really is one of the most ridiculous "wins" I've ever seen in pro sports.


It was also a big test for us since we've not really played a tough team on the road.

My analysis is that Grossman should sit a game or two and watch Griese control the ball. We're not in need of big plays. Our defense is scarily like the 85 team - the offense considered themselves part of the defense. This team needs that mentality, IMO. The QB can't be putting pressure on the defense by throwing an INT and giving them the ball at our 25. 

Imagine how this game goes if we run 3 times and punt every time. It's probably a 24-9 kind of score - if we even give up that many points.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

ViciousFlogging said:


> if rex lays that big of a steaming turd against even a slightly better team, we lose big.
> 
> and yet...to play THAT badly and still tack a W onto the ledger? Could be worse.
> 
> but I really hate Rex for screwing up my fantasy league. Had Rex, Berrian AND a 6 point lead, and lose. Ugh, I'm taking it too seriously again. I'll stop now.


If it makes you feel better, I started Hasselbeck over Grossman. Every guy I watch football with was making fun of me for doing that after the Bears dismantled Seattle, but earned me the victory tonight.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Good teams do get the luck going their way from time to time. We had similar luck and successes a couple or three seasons ago - I remember more than one comeback victory on fluke plays (made by good players, though).


Yeah those were some magical wins, I remember the one was at home Vs Cleveland and the Tim Couch pass was picked off for a touchdown by Mike Brown. I know Brown picked the other one off as well, but was it against the 49ers?

Of course with all that luck.. we all know how it ended..










I'm just saying. :biggrin:


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

Actually, running three times or more in a row might have been a pretty good way to go. If we get a first down on the first drive, I think the whole game is different. And when we got down 14-0 in the first quarter, the run pretty much was forgotten, it seems to me. Total rushes tonight - 16. I know we were behind, but still. The strongest skill position on this team might be RB. In the first half, almost no matter the score, and certainly down only 14-0, you still have to run I think. Benson and Jones averaged over 3.5 a carry... not great, certainly, but enough to move the chains.

At the beginning, when the Cards were so amped up, I think some screens or misdirection, even a bootleg would have been successful and taken the wind out of their sails. Of course, if that first pass to Berrian connects, then they're all geniuses... armchair quarterbacking is the American pastime.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> It was also a big test for us since we've not really played a tough team on the road.
> 
> My analysis is that Grossman should sit a game or two and watch Griese control the ball. We're not in need of big plays. Our defense is scarily like the 85 team - the offense considered themselves part of the defense. This team needs that mentality, IMO. The QB can't be putting pressure on the defense by throwing an INT and giving them the ball at our 25.
> 
> Imagine how this game goes if we run 3 times and punt every time. It's probably a 24-9 kind of score - if we even give up that many points.


No way. Grossman was just awful tonight, but he needs to be allowed to play through his mistakes. The Bears haven't had a special QB in a while and Rex is one. Relax.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

That was freaking ridiculous.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Philomath said:


> Actually, running three times or more in a row might have been a pretty good way to go. If we get a first down on the first drive, I think the whole game is different. And when we got down 14-0 in the first quarter, the run pretty much was forgotten, it seems to me. Total rushes tonight - 16. I know we were behind, but still. The strongest skill position on this team might be RB. In the first half, almost no matter the score, and certainly down only 14-0, you still have to run I think. Benson and Jones averaged over 3.5 a carry... not great, certainly, but enough to move the chains.
> 
> At the beginning, when the Cards were so amped up, I think some screens or misdirection, even a bootleg would have been successful and taken the wind out of their sails. Of course, if that first pass to Berrian connects, then they're all geniuses... armchair quarterbacking is the American pastime.


I don't know, this sounds like pretty good armchair offensive coordinating to me. I felt the same thing. Turner and Grossman seemingly bought into the hype machine. All the plays were designed to have Grossman execute tough throws. 15 yard out patterns. Crossing routes. If Turner recognizes that he needs to hide in the shadows (i.e. Jones for 3, Benson for 4, Jones for 4, repeat) and then pop out for a second to break a back or two (long passes, bubble screens to Berrian) the offense will be much more efficient. 

By the way how about Mark Anderson.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

One thing is for sure. The Bears are ESPNs darling team of 2006.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

The Cardinals have our number for some reason. Their defense 'plays up' for the challenge, the O-line steps up as well, and Leinart is just a solid QB who rarely makes bad throws. Great offensive gameplan last night (though I wouldn't have given Edge 35+ rushes sheesh)... 4 wide spread offense w/ plenty of close outlets for Leinart. Since our front 4 didn't give a great passrush last night, we were rushing our linebackers opening up the middle for dump plays and outlets. That Arizona offense is a guard & tackle away from being something special.

Nice to pull out a victory though. Reminds me of 2001 when I was at the Browns/Bears game. Just a sick sick ending.


----------



## 7RINGS? (Sep 28, 2004)

That was not one of the greatest games but it was one of the greatest wins I ever seen!!!! DA BEARS!!!!


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

superdave said:


> The Cardinals have our number for some reason.


I have the completely unverified, unsubstantiated feeling that Bears vs. Dennis Green-coached teams are close more often than not, even when one team is vastly superior. Seemed like we usually played tough against the Vikes even when we had clowns like Moses Moreno at QB.


----------



## Cyanobacteria (Jun 25, 2002)

Daaaaaaaaa... BearsDaBearsDaBearsDaBearsDaBearsDaBears!
Daaaaaaaaaaaaaa...BearsDaBearsDaBearsDaBearsDaBearsDaBears! 

:bbanana: :wbanana: :bbanana: :wbanana: :bbanana: 

Where are orange dancing bananas when you need them?


----------

